# Looking for Fathead Sunburst Anthias



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm looking for a group of 5 Fathead Sunburst Anthias.
Has anyone seen these around locally? Or know of any stores that can order them in?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

AK had some but that was a few weeks ago. I'm sure if you ask daniel to order some in he would do it


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

they may only be available seasonally, but definitely worth a try.
they were everywhere for a few months, recently...


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Believe it or not I saw a few of them this week at a fish store called Living Aquariums in Cambridge 
No idea about price but they looked pretty healthy


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

they're on the current stock list at SUM. you might want to call first.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Bullet said:


> Believe it or not I saw a few of them this week at a fish store called Living Aquariums in Cambridge
> No idea about price but they looked pretty healthy


Cambridge is a too far out of my way. Thanks tho.



teemee said:


> they're on the current stock list at SUM. you might want to call first.


I'll give them a call. Thanks!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

you sure you can keep a group of 5?


----------

